# How many hours a week on average?



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2017)

There is a thread about a family thinking someone overdid the exercise. I wonder how much exercise folks here are getting a week. I would estimate I get in about 13-16 hours of exercise a week. It does not vary that much over the year though there are a few outliers. So how many hours a week are you exercising on average and does that vary over a year?


----------



## petek (11 Nov 2017)

If dog walking is exercise then 16 hours a week , we have at least an hour out with the dogs every day.
If not then about 9 hours on average per week out on my bike.


----------



## Welsh wheels (11 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> There is a thread about a family thinking someone overdid the exercise. I wonder how much exercise folks here are getting a week. I would estimate I get in about 13-16 hours of exercise a week. It does not vary that much over the year though there are a few outliers. So how many hours a week are you exercising on average and does that vary over a year?


In the summer and spring I was doing at least 10 hours a week on the bike, with the cold weather now it's dropped down to about 5 or 6. I also do an hour or two of walking each week.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2017)

4 hours swimming, 3 hours gym and 3 hours cycling, I do not call walking or working etc as exercise. I believe in quality over quantity.


----------



## iateyoubutler (11 Nov 2017)

On the bike I clock up about 13 hours/week (so Strava thinks), and I do enjoy a walk, so probably around 15


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Nov 2017)

Loads, all cycling related. It’s at least 16 hours over the weekends, often more, and 3 or 4 hours during the week.


----------



## rivers (16 Nov 2017)

8-12 hours/week cycling, plus another 3-4 walking at the minute. In the summer it's more 12-16 hours/week on the bike and at least 5 walking. I don't do much else to be honest

Plus a bit of scuba diving, but that's not really exercise


----------



## oldfatfool (16 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I do not call walking as exercise. I believe in quality over quantity.


So a 5 hour hike over a mountain would be classed as what?


----------



## Lonestar (16 Nov 2017)

I've done 220 miles turbo training this month...Nearly 15 hours and that's not including my commute.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Nov 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> So a 5 hour hike over a mountain would be classed as what?


 
Lost.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

oldfatfool said:


> So a 5 hour hike over a mountain would be classed as what?



A 5 hour hike over a mountain.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I've done 220 miles turbo training this month...Nearly 15 hours and that's not including my commute.



Blimey I spend hours on the turbo each month and mine never moves.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> Blimey I spend hours on the turbo each month and mine never moves.



The back wheel moves but strangely the front doesn't.

View attachment 383429


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

Lonestar said:


> The back wheel moves but strangely the front doesn't.



Same on mine, in fact the front wheel is not even in the same building.


----------



## dhd.evans (16 Nov 2017)

I grab about 5 hours on the bike a week, hard graft commuting at 30mins stints each way. 

I don't feel like i overdo it but i am genuinely in constant discomfort and the fabled 'Friday legs' are more than a psychosomatic complaint...


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5043709, member: 43827"]If walking cannot be counted as exercise then neither can just pootling along on the bike.

Done at the right level of exertion they are both exercise.

I average about six hours cycling a week, probably about four of which are exercise, the rest just smelling the roses.[/QUOTE]

I agree with that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5043709, member: 43827"]If walking cannot be counted as exercise then neither can just pootling along on the bike.

Done at the right level of exertion they are both exercise.

I average about six hours cycling a week, probably about four of which are exercise, the rest just smelling the roses.[/QUOTE]
Rubbish


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I do not call walking or working etc as exercise. I believe in quality over quantity.


When I was recovering from illness and still off my bike, I used regular walking up a big local hill to get my fitness back. Eventually, I was walking up and back down in about 45 minutes - 3.7 miles and about 600 ft of ascent, including some at >20%. It most certainly _was_ exercise - I'd get home absolutely dripping sweat!


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

I think maybe there is walking as in walking around the house, supermarket etc. And there is walking that gets the heart pumping, I do not do enough of that to count it into my exercise hours.


----------



## User10119 (16 Nov 2017)

Back when we used to have a local, affordable, council-run leisure centre with swimming pool and gym and I had more available time I used to do 5 or 6 aquafit classes and 1 deep-water aquafit class (@45mins each), 2 tai chi classes (@1 hour each I think), swim typically 4-5 miles a week (3-4 hours a week) and go to the gym 5 or 6 times a week (between half an hour for a quick session before a class and 2 hours before closing time on a Sunday evening when I had the place to myself) so that was probably anywhere between 15 and 20 hours of on-purpose exercise a week. Plus typically an hour or two of stomping around with a pushchair most days. I was quite fit back then.


----------



## screenman (16 Nov 2017)

Wow!


----------



## User10119 (16 Nov 2017)

I was still fat, mind. And spent a blinking fortune on cossies 'cos you can't actually buy proper sports swimming costumes in lardy biffer sizes so I had to make do with overpriced 'plus size' ones from Evans or the far distant ends of the ranges in one department store, which meant that even buying the most practically designed ones available they were more from the 'fashion' end of the market.


----------



## si_c (16 Nov 2017)

8 hours a week minimum commuting which is reasonably high intensity. Can be as high as 20 hours if I do a century ride too, but that's in summer.


----------



## PaulSB (20 Nov 2017)

12-15 hours cycling, usually around 150 miles and 8-10000 feet. 

I then walk, it is exercise, 5 miles one week and 15 the next, 1x5 and 1x10 miles. Which 2.5 hours and 7.5 hours.


----------

